# A new garage



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This 1/43 scale plastic Estes Great Garages kit (includes a red diecast Dodge Viper with opening hood) was bought a few years ago and with the extensive amount of painting and detailing of very small parts that was required to make it look decent, I postponed building it for quite a while. It is finally "finished". My patience had worn pretty thin and mine eyes were a'smarting, but overall it came out alright. There are some areas where the scale has to be incorrect, such as the air compressor hose line and the torch hoses. And some of the hand tools look to be too large. 

The garage measures in at 7" long, 4" wide, and 3" high. It includes a clear plastic cover.

I haven't built the red Dodge Viper coupe that was included in the kit. The black diecast Viper in the pics is a Testors model that has no opening parts.

With all the various parts included in the kit, it makes for one crowded garage. I didn;t like the lack of space for hand tools and the two cyclinder heads (stickers), so I fashioned a black work table for these items. There are other items that I would like to include but the garage is just too small for all of them at one time.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looks great. The table fits perfectly, like it was part of the garage in the first place.


----------

